# What cute things do your bettas do?



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well mine is getting healthier, blowing bubbles like crazy, and is ravenous all the time. He's REALLY scared of his reflection in the mirror. I knew it was good for them to flare and be aggressive, so one day I was cleaning some stuff out of his bowl and he started biting my finger. So now I can put my finger in and he'll flare and try to strike and chew on it and I can pet him with the other hand. It's adorable.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

hehe that's cute that he blows bubbles at you...he must like you


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

When I come into the room both of my bettas swim in whatever direction I'm walking. Then I go to my male and wiggle my finger and he starts flaring. My female... Likes it? when I have food stuck on my finger and she jumps out of her bowl to get her food. Now when it's in the water she jumps up anyways. :S! lol.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i still havent figured out when my betta is hungry but i fed him bloodworms for the first meal in his tank when i got him home. he will not eat his pellets right away or his bettamin but he gobbles his bloodworms right up. he likes to follow my finger around if i put it up against the glass though. it is sooo cute


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol, Bettas are sweet aren't they! Mine jumps for her food. And my males come over to say high whenever I'm in the room. They blows me kisses to. They get jelous when I see another Betta first, they swim over to that side of the bowl, and swim back and forth "me first, me first!". I love em soooo much! 
I make sure they never flare at each other, once, when one of them could see his reflection, he got all flared up, shot across the bowl, banged into the glass ont the other side and gave me a look, like "Woa, tougher than I thought!!!"


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Lol, Bettas are sweet aren't they! Mine jumps for her food.


Ya same mine, they though they were archer fish lol

Start worrying, they don't make bubble nest anymore... wonder if that's bad.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Mine is like the most active Betta I've ever seen. He's always swimming around like crazy hehe. He lives for me to put up his mirror, I do it a couple of times a day, and man when I take it away its like a dog chasing after a frisbee. He swims back and forth flaring around, reminds me of an oscar the way they wag when he wants his mirror. And he's constantly making bubble nests  I am really glad I got him! Fun fish!


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

With bubble nests, it depends. I had a baby Betta, who neither flared nor made a bubble nest for months. At first I was worried about him, but he grew into it. 

Whenever a Betta who usually builds a bubble nest doesn't, I get worried. The bubble nests tells me they are happy. Once, my Betta, who makes large bubble nests, stopped making them, he wasn't sick, he was lonley. I had to coax him to eat. So, I bought a female Betta, bought her a jar, and set it next to his, so he could see her through the glass. After that he was happy, that was last year, and even now that she is no longer near him, he is still happy! 

How many do you have, and how much space do they have? Mine are in my room, in a corner where they won't get overheated this summer, sometimes, just putting them in the sun for 20 minutes cheers them up!


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2005)

My betta blows bubbles in his little plastic cup. (just joking)
I would never keep betta in a cup or anything like that =)
Naw but my male betta flare ALL the time at the female on the other side of his seperator, I did breed them about 7 months ago and they havent seen each other for about until 1 month ago, because the male previously had an entire 10g to himself, i wonder if they remember eachother? lol.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

my betta, commander bubbles, swims to the front of the tank whenever i enter the room, and when i take of the lid he swims to the top, and starts jumping in the air, he also follows my finger. he is currently in a 2 gallon, but hes moving into a 10 gal community hopefully very soon.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Right now im trying to train my new betta, Walt, to eat food from my fingers. He hasn't taken it from me yet but he comes very close to the food before he gets wary. Hes pretty active and inquisitive so i think its only a matter of time


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

lol well today he went ahead and ate the food while i was holding it. That took.. umm.. 3 days for him to do  not bad

Now to get him to jump for it, lol


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i am just trying to get my fish to eat something other than bloodworms. he has only been here for five days so he is getting used to it here. but he's cute. after i take his mirror down he darts around like "where is that other fish?? lemme at him lemme at him" it is so funny. so cute


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Josh said:


> My betta blows bubbles in his little plastic cup. (just joking)
> QUOTE]
> no kidding, i actually saw betta do that. there was a pet store, they have superdelta for sale and a week later i came back in, the unsold ones are still healthy and the spreading is still very good. if they have dirty water, the tail would have going down. anyway, i never saw a dead betta in there and i heard from them they do water change before store open for betta and after store close. by the way, it was one of those family business.


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Yea, Bettas blow bubbles when they are in there cups. After I yelled at PetCo, and they cleaned out all the Betta cups, there were 2 Bettas that were swimming around blowing bubbles. They were really healthy and pretty, and had a lot of water. Which is good. By the next day they were gone! Cuz they were sooo pretty and healthy! 

I have noticed that family owned business take good care of there fish also. There was one near here, but they moved, darn them!


----------

